# Internet Access



## G4018 (Jan 9, 2013)

I rooted my Droid X, and no matter what app I use I cant get Internet access on my computer. I am using WiFi Teather, sometimes it shows the computer connected to the phone, but on the computer it shows "limited use" and in the network manager it show me with no internet access.
Does anyone knwo a fix for this or a better app. I trided another app, I don't remember the name something garden. That didn't work, all i could find for connection was bluetooth and my older computer doesn't have bluetooth.
Thanks


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

try WugPacked GB *Tether Patch* [All-In-One Zips]
use last post links


----------

